# Updates to G0260 or 27096 for Medicare



## MSCPCNG (Nov 9, 2015)

Are there any recent updates regarding which codes to submit to Medicare when physician performed surgery at an ASC  POS 24?  Most payers are paying on CPT 27096, except Medicare.  And some payers are also paying on G0260 except Medicare.  When performed as a hospital outpatient POS 22, Medicare pays on CPT 27096.  I did call Medicare on a denial and they claimed HCPCS G0260 is to be used only at the facility level and not for the physician fee.  
I am getting many different answers with not anyone being definitive.  Please help. Any info is appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## lisa92 (Nov 13, 2015)

You would report G0260 for the facility (ASC) and 27096 for the physician.


----------



## MSCPCNG (Nov 17, 2015)

*Thank you.*

That is what I understood. Lisa, thank you for confirming this info.


----------

